# What's in your halloween party mix?



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing if theres something I missed lol
Heres' mine:

Thriller
Bad Moon Rising
Spooky
I'm your boogie man
Ghostbusters
Devil Woman
Werewolves of London
Somebody's Watching me
A nightmare on my street
Witchy Woman
Don't Fear the Reaper
Super Freak
Wicked Game
Dark Lady
Strange Brew
The devil went down to Georgia
The purple people eater
Monster Mash
Evil Woman
Black Magic Woman
and recently added my new favorite: Lenore


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

YouTube Playlist

Ghostbusters
Grim Grinning Ghosts
In the Hall of the Mountain King
Night on Bald Mountain
Somebody's Watching Me
Purple People Eater
I Put A Spell On You
Love Potion Number 9
Abracadabra
Bad Moon Rising
Puttin' On the Ritz
Spooky
Thriller
Heffalump and Woozles
This is Halloween
Monster Mash
Almost Halloween


And there's also three CD's that I listen to every Halloween...but I won't list all those songs.

Almost Halloween


----------



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

"I''m Your Boogie Man", I would never have thought of that! *runs to add it*

This is Halloween
Halloween Spooks
She-Wolf
Hungry Like The Wolf
Bad Moon Rising
Devil Went Down to Georgia
Waiting For The Ghost Train
Werewolves of London

Probably a few dozen more, I usually pick up a couple of those "Halloween Party Mix" CDs every year if they've got stuff I've never heard before on.


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

I've just added:
Disturbia (Rihanna)
I put a Spell on you (Herschey Barr Band)
Monster (Lady GaGa)
Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
Dance in the Dark (Lady GaGa)
Scream (Michael Jackson)
I want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band)
Anxiety (get nervous) (Pat Benatar)
love potion number 9 (Sha Na Na)
devil inside (Inxs)
maneater (Hall and Oats)
im so afraid (fleetwood mac)
she wolf (Shakira)
holiday (Madonna)
jump (Van Halen) 
lullaby (The Cure)
ghost riders in the sky (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

70's & 80's new wave mostly in my house. Anything by The Cramps, Misfits, Siouxsie & The Banshees, Bauhaus, early Cure as well as selected sci-fi campiness by B-52s, Suburban Lawns, Oingo Boingo & Devo. So much great music from that era works perfectly into the Halloween genre...


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Figtreejohn- I've got those on my list too! Good stuff!

I'll post my whole soundtrack listing once complete; I've been downloading, sequencing, trying to develop a cogent multi-hour soundtrack. 

And then by total happenstance, I was driving the other day and listening to XM radio (aside: does anyone else have satellite radio ADD? I can't stop surfing like a maniac...) and was listening to Little Steven's Underground Garage. A song by the Chesterfield Kings came on and I took mental note to download it. When I was doing that in the evening, I saw an album that one of their songs is on.

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Go-...NFXM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315001754&sr=8-1

Halloween a Go Go... 

Interesting mix, not thematically dark per se, but nice to throw some of these into my mix. Thought I'd share if anyone else were interested.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't forget Jonathan Coulton! I have:

Re: Your Brains
Creepy Doll
Skullcrusher Mountain


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh all sorts of stuff!:

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson
Super Freak - Rick James
Moonlight Party - DJ Tiesto
Name of the Game - The Crystal Method
Hunting for Witches - Bloc Party
Heads will Roll - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Ghosts 'n' Stuff (ft. Rob Swire) - Deadmau5
Poison Lips - Vitalic
Scream - Michael Jackson
Teeth - Lady Gaga
Blood Rave - The Crystal Method
Die Another Day - Madonna
Disturbia - Rihanna
Somebody's Watching Me (Hi Tack Remix) - Beatfreakz

and soooo much moreeee... my list is too long


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

sweetnothing said:


> and soooo much moreeee... my list is too long


I hear that. 69 songs, 4.6 hours, 417MB.... GAAAHHH!!!

Well, at least that'll cover the duration of the party by and large!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I love re: Your Brains! I also listen to a bunch of songs by Creature Feature (6 feet deep, aim for the head, buried alive ect) and Schoolyard heroes (cemetery girls, dude wheres my skin, curse of the werewolf).


----------

